# Goat Castration Recovery



## bayhorsebillygoat (Jun 10, 2015)

We just had two of our goats castrated. They had to be put under with anesthesia and thankfully both of them made it through the surgery. One goat is back to his normal self. The other is seeming depressed. He was a super friendly and hungry goat prior to the surgery, these days he just wants to lay around. He doesn't have a temperature, his stools look pretty good. The wound seems to be healing properly with no evidence of infection. He is eating, just not as much as before. He is one week and one day out of surgery. We have been giving him daily probiotics. I have given him B-complex shots 3x in the past week. The first two shots were 1 mL. This last one I bumped up to a 5 mL to see if that might perk him up. I also gave him a wormer this morning as his lids were on the pale side. Any advice as to how long recovery is for a goat following castration and surgery for that matter? These are our first goats and he is about 4 months old, so any advice is welcomed! Thanks!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

sorry for hijack, why surgery and not bands?


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

When we had our boy castrated, he was pretty much back to his perky self by the next day. All the things you've tried are what I would've tried, so I don't know what to suggest, though. How is his rumen?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have a fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## bayhorsebillygoat (Jun 10, 2015)

So... goat has stopped eating it seems, is barely up to walk around and it looks as though there is some white mucousy discharge coming out the tail end, haven't seen him poop today, yesterday there were still some balls coming out. Today, just a bit of this caked discharge. Assuming its an infection! Please help asap!


----------



## bayhorsebillygoat (Jun 10, 2015)

Also, we did the castration via surgery as this goat only had one testicle descend.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

What is his temp? Is he drinking at all? How about rumen sounds or cud chewing? Anything? I'm definitely not the pro here, but these are the first things I check for...these are all vital signals. I agree it sounds like his surgical site may be infected...but there's more going on as well, I think. Hopefully one of the more experienced folk will hop on, but please provide this basic info: temp -- drinking? -- rumen sounds and/or cud chewing.


----------



## bayhorsebillygoat (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies... I ended up taking him to the vet yesterday. He didn't have a temp. But he started to grind his teeth. No cud chewing. Once at the vet, we couldn't even get a fecal sample, it was just mucous and blood. He ended up getting an IV of dextrose which perked him up to the point of him starting to chew cud. We treated him for Coccidiosis and Enteritis and are just waiting to see. Today, he started to eat, not as much as before but anything is good. He is also up and walking around with the other goats. It's an improvement. Thanks for the help! Still not sure what it is, we couldn't find any coccidiosis on the slide cause there was no fecal sample.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Good to hear, I actually had to...ugh...well..."get a sample" on my finger...thank god he loves and trusts us, after fecal look...he is good to go...

Good luck with little one


----------



## bayhorsebillygoat (Jun 10, 2015)

Update on the little guy. He ended up not making it, he died last night  This past tuesday, I took him back to the vet as he was getting worse again and grinding quite a bit as well as arching his back and trying to stretch out. He still hadn't pooped so they tried mineral oil to no avail. They ended up doing another surgery on Wednesday and found that there were adhesions to the surgery site that blocked the intestines. They fixed it, though it was close to tearing on its own, he made it out of surgery but couldn't take the stress of it all and passed away last night. RIP little goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------

